
Intentionally Blank Page - EndXA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intentionally_blank_page
======
sonofgod
Tangentally related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_Achievements_of_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_Achievements_of_the_Earl_of_Dalkeith)

"The Political Achievements of the Earl of Dalkeith was a political pamphlet
that was published and circulated in Edinburgh during the 1880 United Kingdom
general election. It was well presented but inside the neatly printed cover
there were just thirty-two blank pages, making it an early empty book."

"The 32 blank pages of the pamphlet have been digitised by the LSE Library."

~~~
pochamago
That is an excellent attack ad

------
dullroar
Back in the day, StorageTek, a company started by ex-IBMers, used something
along the lines of "This page left intentionally almost blank." Which is, of
course, more accurate. :)

------
grayprog
I always wondered why there is no "is" in this phrase. Why is it not "This
page is intentionally left blank". I hoped this article would answer it, but
no. It does show the is in [] to mark that's it's kinda missing. Anyone knows
why there's no "is"? Does it ring wrong to you without "is"?

~~~
Semiapies
Because "left" works fine as the verb and doesn't require "is". To me, it
flows better in _speech_ with "is", but that's a subjective opinion and
probably a culturally-influenced one; British people use that construction
less than Americans like me, in my experience.

------
lom888
Shoutout to [http://blank.org](http://blank.org)

Used to have this set as my homepage.

~~~
tubbs
Checking the source code and following the little trail can provide a little
entertainment, too.

It's been a long time since I've seen a page like this:
[http://blank.org/memory/oldweb/home.html](http://blank.org/memory/oldweb/home.html)

~~~
singularity2001
The favicon is KILL M$

------
newshorts
Reminds me of isitwhite.com

Also, anyone donate to Wikipedia?

~~~
Semiapies
Yeah. I use it so often I'm an easy mark.

